# Welcher Arduino und welches Kit?



## Gamer090 (30. Oktober 2017)

Hi zusammen

Ich suche einen Ardunio aber da es viele verschiedene Modelle gibt weiss ich gar nicht welchen ich nehmen soll, gibt es einen der besonders Einsteiger freundlich ist? Und welches Kit würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe im Netz viele gesehen aber ich finde die meisten davon viel zu teuer, geht das auch günstiger? Anleitungen werde ich Netz genug finden also es muss kein Starterkit sein weil ich will erstmal testen und dann sehen was ich damit so alles anstellen kann.  

Vorschläge? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

Der Nano sollte für die meisten Sachen ausreichen.  Nano V3.0 gelotet + mini USB Kabel ATMega328P CH340 Arduino Kompatibel    | eBay

Ich hab mir 2 Nano kompatible für unter 5 Euro geholt. Allerdings musste man die Steckerleisten selber anlöten. Treiber: Arduino DCCduino Nano USB Treiber installieren fur den CH340 USB Chip. | Shelvin – Elektronik ausprobiert und erlautert

Eine Steckplatine wäre noch praktisch und beim Rest, also LEDs usw., hängt es davon ab, was so bei dir schon rumliegt.


----------



## AK39 (30. Oktober 2017)

Wenn löten nicht Deine Stärke ist, dann beginne erst einmal mit einem Arduino uno. Ein billiger Nachbau reicht. Arduino Uno Rev3
Dafür gibt es auch die meisten Anleitungen, die bei anderen Arduinos immer minimal abgewandelt werden müssen. 

Mein Liebling: 
Extrem günstig und klein, es wird aber noch ein USB TTL Konverter benötigt. 
Arduino Pro Mini

Kits sind einfach, aber auch teurer. Für den Einstieg aber nicht schlecht, da die wichtigsten Teile enthalten sind und meist auch eine kleine Anleitung beiliegt um die Bauteile kennenzulernen. 

Am billigsten ist es wenn Du direkt aus China deine Teile liefern lässt. Das dauert aber meist ein paar Wochen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

Den Nano-Nachbau bekommt man wie oben verlinkt aber auch sehr günstig als fertig Bauteil.

Bei um die 5€ bringt es nicht wirklich was noch zu sparen und dann das Zeug von sonstwo verschicken zu lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten  Und gibt es ein bestimmtes Einsteigerkit das ihr empfiehlt? Bei mir liegen noch keine  Bauteile rum ich will ja erst damit anfangen


----------



## AK39 (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei dem Kit orientiere Dich daran, was du bauen möchtest. 


Es macht übrigens Sinn gleich zwei Arduinos zu kauften und ein weiteres großes Breadboard (das Steckbrett).
Dann musst Du das erste Projekt nicht gleich auseinandernehmen, wenn Du an dem zweiten arbeitest.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2017)

AK39 schrieb:


> Mit diesem Kit habe ich angefangen: Sunfounder Project Super Starter Kit for Raspberry Pi: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Es macht übrigens Sinn gleich zwei Arduinos zu kauften und ein weiteres Breadboard (das Steckbrett).
> Dann musst Du das erste Projekt nicht gleich auseinandernehmen, wenn Du an dem zweiten arbeitest.



Sieht interessant und bezahlbar aus, wie sieht es mit dem Programmieren aus, nutzt der Raspberry Pi und der Arduino den selben Code?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2017)

Meinen Raspi3 hab ich bisher eher als PC/Server verwendet. Da laufen mit einem Ubuntu dann natürlich alle möglichen Programme drauf. 

Für Arduino gibt es das Arduinostudio. Die Sprache ist sehr stark an C angelehnt und eigentlich recht simpel.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. November 2017)

Bestellung ist gerade raus, habe mir bei Reichelt dieses Kit bestellt, finde den Preis in Ordnung bei all den Teilen die da mitgeliefert werden


----------



## masterX244 (6. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meinen Raspi3 hab ich bisher eher als PC/Server verwendet. Da laufen mit einem Ubuntu dann natürlich alle möglichen Programme drauf.
> 
> Für Arduino gibt es das Arduinostudio. Die Sprache ist sehr stark an C angelehnt und eigentlich recht simpel.



Es ist auch C aber mit einem Arduinospezifischen Framework welches die Hardware teilweise wegabstrahiert


----------

